# Our New Senior Sky



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sky is a beauty Bless you for taking her in and giving her a good home and love for whatever time she has left!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is beautiful, you are her angel, thank you for taking her in despite the health issues.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a blessing for you both. Thank you for adopting this gorgeous girl and sharing her life.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you are wonderful for giving this beautiful old soul a loving home! May you have many days, weeks, months, and years together!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome home Sky! What a sweetheart! I'm so glad she has you and your crew!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for taking in this beautiful senior girl. I hope she has many happy years left to spend with you.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

what a pretty sugar face!
Karen


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for adopting Sky, she is a beauty and you are her hero. May you have much quality time together.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sky is beautiful and you are more than an angel for being so brave to bring a beautiful golden with cancer into your home!
Sky is so lucky to be adopted by your family!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Sky is beautiful-congrats on adopting a Senior.
I am sure Sky is ecstatic!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. Thank you so much for making a difference in her life.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Good for you for adopting this beautiful girl - the seniors are THE BEST! We have three seniors and they are just all SO wonderful! I hope you have your girl for a very long time!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sky is a beauty and you are her angel. How wonderful of you to give her a great life with the time she has left.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray they will be able to give you some positive news and you have a long time left with her. She is gorgeous and bless you for loving her. I know that Tasha is smiling down on you and she did guide you to Sky. Sending good thoughts to you and Sky.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and good wishes. I think we are the lucky ones to add such a special girl to our family! Sky is just such a happy and loving girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sky is beautiful, bless you for making her a part of your family. The Seniors sure make a difference in your life, each day with them is a very special gift. I pray the prognosis will be good and you will have many days with her.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lucky you, lucky Sky! 

She beautiful and I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sky has such a beautiful, gentle and sweet expression. How wonderful that you brought her into your home! I wish you both good luck at the oncologist and keeping all paws crossed that there is some good news.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Sky is just beautiful! She is so lucky to have found such a wonderful home and you are so lucky to have found such a wonderful girl. When we bring home a senior we know we won't have as long with them no matter what their physical problems are. But we do know that every day will be special and filled with love. 

Good thoughts and much hope for a good report from the oncologist.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bless your heart. What a lucky girl she is. Hoping for many more healthy days for you all together.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Hope all the news is good for you and your newest senior. She's beautiful!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone! We changed Sky's appointment and are going to the oncologist in the morning. Please keep Sky in your thoughts.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sky is beautiful, I wish her lots of luck at the vets tomorrow. She will be in my prayers...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep Sky in my prayers


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Sky is beautiful, and blessed! Good luck to her!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well we went to the oncologist today and after an ultrasound and aspirating Sky's lymphnodes we decided to try chemotherapy. The ultrasound looked good and the oncologist thought the lymphnodes looked clear. We sent that out for a biopsy and will know more next week. 

The treatment consists of 4 treatments with an injectable chemo drug and a decreasing dose of prednisone. After that a new oral drug Palladia for up to six months. We could not do radiation because of the tumor was under the tip of her tongue. If we did nothing the tumor would grow back in 2-3 months. 

Sky has a lot of life in her and we wanted to give her the best chance. I pray we made the right decision. The oncologist agrees that we can stop treatment if her quality of life decreases. Please keep Sky in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep Sky in our prayers. Hope that the chemo works and you have lots of quality time left with her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sky is beautiful and thank you for giving her a chance in life and fingers and paws crossed for her i just love the seniors


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw this thread. Sky is beautiful and you are an angel on earth to adopt her and help her through her cancer journey. I hope it goes well for Sky.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Sky has a lot of life in her and we wanted to give her the best chance. I pray we made the right decision. The oncologist agrees that we can stop treatment if her quality of life decreases. Please keep Sky in your thoughts and prayers.


You will all be in my thoughts and prayers. You are an angel for giving her a place to live in her golden, golden years.

Sky is a beautiful girl and must be so happy to be with you. Has she been encouraging the rest of the crew to catch another ground hog?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed this for a few days. Hope the chemo works. Sky is in my prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that chemo is successful for your lovely, new family member. How wonderful that you're willing to give her the best chance for a long life as a loved member of your household.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and prayers. You guys are great!! We had to postpone Sky's second chemo because all four of my pups have an upper respiratory infection. Two emergency vet visits and a bottle of antibiotics for each pup last weekend. All seem to be doing better today :crossfing. Sky is now scheduled for her chemo on Saturday at 5. We will see how she is feeling on Saturday morning. Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------

